# NFS Carbon Rocks...!!!



## hellraiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Carbon edition of ever popular racing game Need For Speed is just awesome edition of NFS. The game is just superb with similar story as of Fast n Furious. I personally likes its music, but not to forget its graphics...Game is mind blowing!!!


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you played Most Wanted? If you have you wont be saying so.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

^yup sam Q frm me too

& @hellraiser, if you played NFS U, then you wont say NFS C has the best songs


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

WooooooW. Only 1 gamer is loving carbon. EA sure will call you and give you a reward. Keep it up


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2007)

hey i love carbon for its drift races....


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

i too loved carbon just as a fast & furious story like, but the game is too short//


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have 3 players who loves carbon .


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

i loved that "riders on the storm : i think its JIM morrisions,


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 11, 2007)

S18000rpm, what about the gals there? Or are you happy with Mia?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

Mia is better than others


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

Josie maran i think MIA IS... correct me if i am wrong.. i have very cool pics of hers,, she looks DAMN hot man,,,


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2007)

mind blowing  game and  the drift race is taken from  THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS:TOKYO DRIFT and rest of the part is looked like 2FAST 2FURIOUS .Today again i watch all three parts amazing(FEEL IT THE POWER OF ENGINE bROOM BrOOM} THE NEW D.K NIGHTMARE


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

I like MW more, but the muscle cars from Carbon are cool, nd their engine sound too is cool. But MW was way more thrilling than C.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> *Josie moron* i think MIA IS... correct me if i am wrong.. i have very cool pics of hers,, she looks DAMN hot man,,,



he he...
its josie maran..and she is not a moron dont u knowthe meanin of moron..
see how sexyyyyyy she is
*www.it.com.cn/f/hotweb/058/1/josie%20maran.jpg

  i m a fan of her..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

i think its correct now..  and the pics i have i cant post them here


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^I too have many pics like you have.... Only wonder


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2007)

he he .....
not many there are only a few around 10 ...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 11, 2007)

Google Image search does the job well.

Digit should bring her on the cover page one day.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2007)

hellraiser said:
			
		

> Carbon edition of ever popular racing game Need For Speed is just awesome edition of NFS. The game is just superb with similar story as of Fast n Furious. I personally likes its music, but not to forget its graphics...Game is mind blowing!!!



Sorry but the reality is Carbon sucks in comparision to MW. Heck I'd put even Underground II ahead of carbon.....


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

MIA in NFS CARBON is : Emmanuelle Vaugier

she is just 10% as compared to Josie isnt it..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed:_Carbon#Characters

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/5702/96wd6.jpg


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 11, 2007)

i think ug2 and MW was the best nfs versions. carbon he he i stopped playen coz its so damn repetitive . ea is like apple .. cashing in on th hype


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 12, 2007)

check out this one DivShare File - TheFastAndTheFuriousTOKYODRIFT_XD_Setup.zip


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

@NIGHTMARE
cool stuff man.


----------



## desh2s (Mar 12, 2007)

NFS Carbon Sucks!!!... I finished it in around 10 hrs... its too repetitive.
NFSMW is the best NFS game I have ever seen.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 12, 2007)

All Nfs 's since ug suck
Last good nFS was porsche unleashed and Ug


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

i have played all the versions of NFS except for Most Wanted which i played only few levels. I really like carbon, last day i played it almost 4 six hours. its awsome, yup the girls MIa is not up to the mark as compared to Josie maran. Graphics is just awsome. I am lovin it.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 12, 2007)

Only reason I played Carbon was for the Drift races. IMO they really made drifting a lot more fun and skill based than it was in Underground II.

Apart from that, the game is crap compared to Most Wanted.


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i loved that "riders on the storm : i think its JIM morrisions,


 i think riders on the storm is not in carbon its in u2 dont remmber which 1 but for sure not in carbon .... its the fredwrek mix with snoopy


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 12, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> i have played all the versions of NFS except for Most Wanted which i played only few levels. I really like carbon, last day i played it almost 4 six hours. its awsome, *yup the girls MIa is not up to the mark as compared to Josie maran.* Graphics is just awsome. I am lovin it.


 actually Mia is Josie's name in NFS Most Wanted

in Carbon the girl's name is Nikky (i think)


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 12, 2007)

Carbon isn't that repetative. I completed MW just a month before CARBON and it was fun.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

@mAV3
'riders on the storms' was in UG2. It was good.


----------



## Possible (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, *Riders on The Storm* was a good track by *The Doors* (A quite old rock band). It was remixed specially for *Underground 2* by *Snoop Dogg*.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 12, 2007)

can i get the 'riders............' song from any sitE?


----------



## Possible (Mar 12, 2007)

One word - *P2P*. That song is still famous in classic radio compilations of the U.S.A!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 12, 2007)

Carbon's over guys........

waiting for the next one.........


----------



## shantanu (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i said this only that it was in underground 2 buddy !!..
and thanks S18000


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2007)

@abhi_10_20
U can search for streamer or direct music ripper for UG, UG2, MW or Carbon.
the s/w directly extracts the songs from ur game installations.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 13, 2007)

OR google the torrent...


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> actually Mia is Josie's name in NFS Most Wanted
> 
> in Carbon the girl's name is Nikky (i think)


u r absolutely right. 
tnx for correcting.
__________
hey btw can i change the music tracks and instead play my own music tracks from hard drive?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

nope
not in MW & Carbon


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 13, 2007)

guys porche unleashed was a good game . especially the test driver mode.. when i was ace i was d happiest  guy on earth


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

count me as the next *Happiest Person on Earth*


NFS Porsche Unleashed is the BEST NFS Title till date.
agree or not?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes its above average,unlike most of NFS crap.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

you surprised me dude, are you really Vimal???

btw NFS Porsche has the MOST number of DETAILS.

Manual turn ON & OFF of Headlights, Turn Indicators....Day & Night tracks, Camera Views, DAMAGE, the Garage  where we can have a small TOUR of the Legendary Porsche's Interiors....

No crappy story lines, just race & try to win.

i really enjoyed the *Car Delivery Missions* in Factory Driver mode


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

I havent played it or any nfs except nfs2 for 1 hr.
About the title of the thread.NFS carbon is strictly average game.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 13, 2007)

and NFS porsche unleashedalso gives a dashboard...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

That Josie Moron was so funny looool.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

ok buddy!! just a spelling mistake


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I havent played it or any nfs except nfs2 for 1 hr.
> About the title of the thread.NFS carbon is strictly average game.


I agree man....NFS:Carbon is a utter waste of time for me....i will play it AGAIN after i complete Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire....for now NFS:MW REIGNS SUPREME


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont get why the gave away the dashboard view.. i rocked in dat view. i us hood view now..not quite satisfied. btw tell me guys will EA bring out another successful nfs game (aluminium, or any oda metal..)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2007)

^^only if the game has Better Story, Race & race modes, A LOT better Cutscene, Damage Model, more DETAILS (like in Porsche Unleashed), a LOT LOT BETTER Game/gfx. engine (less resource hog).

if they give us an option of selecting "Simulation Mode" Or "Arcade Mode", (like X-Pand Rally Xtreme) then it wud really b'com a NICE game to play for both Arcade lovers & Simulation gamers.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

NFS :- Carbon Monoxide will be a good title. .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

have'nt played porsche unleashed........
i doubt i may get it or not in any store.............


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> NFS :- Carbon Monoxide will be a good title. .


Indeed...:roll:


----------



## hellraiser (Apr 6, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> i think ug2 and MW was the best nfs versions. carbon he he i stopped playen coz its so damn repetitive . ea is like apple .. cashing in on th hype



Tried Most Wanted.......like d game
Yup, u r right NFS MW is d best...then comes Carbon...


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 7, 2007)

Porsche is certainly the best game by far of the nfs series


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

^certainly


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 7, 2007)

I think we can download the nfs porche version for free since it was released in 2000


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

nope 

its not available for free even today.

bought my copy for Rs.549/-


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

U think EA will make any game free
Fifa 99 is sold for 199 bucks now


----------

